# Megasquirt Accel enrichment table help



## Rev Jerry (Apr 20, 2006)

No matter what I do I can't seem to get the setting on this right. It either hesitates and falls on it's face for 2-3 seconds or dumps some much fuel I put a diesel to shame.
I think I'm having the problem with the TPSdot threshold it doesn't seem to respond to anything unless I have it set to the bare minimum of .200.
I know the TPS sensor is working properly but for some reason when I am in the enrichments window the little bar graph that shows the v/s change will either show anywhere from 30.4-36.7 OR 0.0-0.2
Could someone throw me a bone and give me some info on how to tune the accel enrichments?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Megasquirt Accel enrichment table help (Rev Jerry)*

First turn them OFF by setting everything to 0.
Tune the ENTIRE table to within 5%. If you need someone else to drive, do it. 
Then start getting into the enrichments. 
A car I tuned a little this week had this exact problem and dialing the fuel table more and then going back to the accel worked flawlessly. 
For ITB's I've also had better luck with the rpm based accel then the normal accel.
Also that little gauge in the Accel Wizard is worthless, I wish they had a front page gauge with a tell-tale for it.


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: Megasquirt Accel enrichment table help (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_First turn them OFF by setting everything to 0.
Tune the ENTIRE table to within 5%. If you need someone else to drive, do it. 
Then start getting into the enrichments. 
A car I tuned a little this week had this exact problem and dialing the fuel table more and then going back to the accel worked flawlessly. 
For ITB's I've also had better luck with the rpm based accel then the normal accel.
Also that little gauge in the Accel Wizard is worthless, I wish they had a front page gauge with a tell-tale for it.

Paul is dead on - after tuning the VE table then the AE the motor feels much more lively.


----------



## Rev Jerry (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Rev Jerry (Apr 20, 2006)

So I have the VE table tuned dead on.
I'm still having the problem with the enrichments. If I try to give it any gas without a load or with a load it leans WAY out for a couple seconds then dies.
I've tried messing with the TPSdot set it anywhere from .2 to 31 and there is no difference as to how the car reacts.
I'll post up all my settings a little later. I'm really not sure what's going on so maybe you guys can point out what my problem is.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (Rev Jerry)*

There is a setting for a MAP threshold as well, it was set to 70 (kpa/s) default and sometimes ITB cars can't hit that value due to the map range they run. Change it a bit lower to like 20 and see if that helps.


----------



## Rev Jerry (Apr 20, 2006)

WHen I set the map dot that low it didn't like it at all. anything lower than 55 in the mapdot bin and it bucks and has a hard time idling.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (Rev Jerry)*

The setting I was thinking of is in the rpm based accel, not in the normal TPSDot accel. 
You might want to give rpm based a shot, it worked on this one ITB'd car pretty well.


----------

